# New puppies



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I thought I would show you all Flower and Fudges new puppies. They were born November 4th. Flower has an appointment to get spayed February 12th so this will be her last litter ever. There are 5 males and 1 female. I am keeping 1 or 2 of them, but I am not sure which ones yet. They were all seen by the vet yesterday and are all gaining weight and doing fine.

all of them









Silver or blue and white male 4 1/2 ounces









cream male 1 1/2 ounces









chocolate and white female 4 ounces









Black and white male 2 1/2 ounces









cream and white male 4 ounces









Cream and white male 3 ounces


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Aug 17, 2006)

omgosh! they are soooo sweet! congrats on your new additions! 

xx


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Thankyou. Now the hard part of picking out the ones I want lol.


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

OMG how cute!!!! I love them all.....how do you choose??? HEHEHEHE


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I am thinking of keeping one of the cream ones because I don't have that color yet, but which one lol and if I keep 2 which other one lol.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

They are absolutely gorgeous and I don't know how you can chose just one or two. Give them all a big big hug from me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Soooo cute! Congratulations
I would love to have the chocolate and white female, 
but I am to far away from you.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They are all beautiful, I love the little girl :love5:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

congratulations kim they are gorgeous puppies  i love the cream male :love5:


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

I love the silver/blue one!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

so ill take that tiny creme male or the black and white...you do shipping right  (im slightly serious! if you ship i want that little black and white boy ot the itty bitty cream one lol)


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh man! I want the chocolate female!! Congratulations, they are all precious!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh LadyBelle! How adorable!!! Can I have the little chocolate one? Huh huh huh???  I want a little short coat chocolate so bad I can taste it. All these little babies are wonderful!


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

awww!! what cuties!!!!!it would be so hard to pick which one(s ) to keep!!! guess you'll have to see what their personalities end up like


----------



## sonny's mama (Apr 14, 2005)

i would take the runt of the litter! the little cream one (1 1/2 oz)
Sonny bear was the runt of his litter too!


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

They are so tiny and adorable.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

What beautiful babes!!!! Congrats! Don't know how I would choose. I would want to keep every last one of them!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

lol I tried to talk my husband into letting me keep them all but he said no. He did agree to letting me keep 2 of them though


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm partial to the blue and white male


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

They are so cute, it a perfect litter, one of every color. I was about to say yes get the color you dont have yet. Awwwwwwww, I want one.  I would keep them all. But at least you get to keep two...


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

awww so cute  its great ur keeping 2 hard decision though


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

OHHHH! Congrats on the babies. I love the blue & white male. Sooooo sweet - all of them!
Darn - that chocolate one is just tooooo cute as well.
Momma has always produced good size litters, ¿no?
Glad they are all doing well and hope momma's spay goes well too...


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Her first litter was 6, then next 2, and now 6 again. This is too hard on her and we had a scare with low blood calcium so the spay is coming up soon. Stormy will also get spayed just because she isn't very big and I refuse to take any chances. So in the end I will have 6 chi's. I think that is a good number lol.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

6 is a very nice number!


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

Just beautiful. you are so lucky. I have 3 chis and my mom has 2 I am hoping to have puppies in a year or so they are all to young right now. Congragulations and good luck picking, I would want to keep them all too! juliegoller


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i figure by the first week of december you should know whos gonna be long or short haired...
usually by the time there opening their eyes there also showing their coat lol...i cant wait to see who turns out to be what coat wise...i think thats possibly thr most exciting part of a long to short litter, you never quite know what youll get.

i think you should go for those of the pups that will be in the 4-5 lbs range too, cause at least everyone will be about the same size and you dont have to worry so much about the pups getting hurt  (i swear im not saying that beacues i want either the tiny cream or little black ones lol)

im hoping the blue and white one turns out to be longhaired, i remember a while back you said a long haired blue was on your christmass list lol


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

They are all too cute. I'd have a hard time letting them go!! Congratulations!! 6 is one of my favorite #s!! Your husband must love chis as much as the people on this board do! My husband took some convincing to agree to a third dog!


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

How cute!! She had a lot of puppies, huh? Congrats! Good luck picking the ones you want


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

What beautiful babies! I love the silver male and chocolate female...I'm jealous lol.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

im very interested in purchasing one of the cream ones.I want a friend for minnie. xxxxx


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

How cute! Congrats! There is no way I could breed dogs because I would want to keep all of the cute little puppies!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yep me too!


----------

